# Earthquake Lateral Forces according Egyptian Code of loads ( ECP201-2008 ) excel sheet



## محمد ابو مريم (5 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله، والحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه.

وبعد؛

فاليكم أخوتي ملف اكسل لحساب احمال الزلازل بالكود المصري 2008























"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود

​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (6 أبريل 2012)

للرفع


----------



## heno9 (6 أبريل 2012)

تسلم يا بشمهندس ياريت لو عندك شيت اكسيل لتجميع حالات التحميل الناتجة من d.l+ l.l + wind + earthquake


----------



## أسامه نواره (6 أبريل 2012)

heno9 قال:


> تسلم يا بشمهندس ياريت لو عندك شيت اكسيل لتجميع حالات التحميل الناتجة من d.l+ l.l + wind + earthquake



اولا الكود يمنع الجمع بين تحميل المبنى بالزلازل والرياح فى ان واحد 
ثانيا يمكن عمل حالة تحميل فى ال load combination على أن يكون load cobination type من النوع envelope يمكن من خلالها ايجاد ال max.& min. لجميع حالات التحميل على سبيل المثال 21حالة تحميل للزلازل عند ادخالها بالاحمال الاستاتيكيه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## م.إسلام (6 أبريل 2012)

روعه


----------



## osama adel dawoud (6 أبريل 2012)

*ربنا يبارك فيك ... جزيت خيرا.. وجعله ف ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## الغريب2007 (7 أبريل 2012)

*ربنا يبارك فيك ... جزاك الله خيرا.. وجعله ف ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 أبريل 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اولا الكود يمنع الجمع بين تحميل المبنى بالزلازل والرياح فى ان واحد
> ثانيا يمكن عمل حالة تحميل فى ال load combination على أن يكون load cobination type من النوع envelope يمكن من خلالها ايجاد ال max.& min. لجميع حالات التحميل على سبيل المثال 21حالة تحميل للزلازل عند ادخالها بالاحمال الاستاتيكيه
> تقبل تحياتى



م. أسامة مرورك شرف للموضوع - ونفعنا الله واياكم بما علمنا



م.إسلام قال:


> روعه




نسألكم الدعاء, ونفعنا الله واياكم بما علمنا


osama adel dawoud قال:


> *ربنا يبارك فيك ... جزيت خيرا.. وجعله ف ميزان حسناتك*





الغريب2007 قال:


> *ربنا يبارك فيك ... جزاك الله خيرا.. وجعله ف ميزان حسناتك*




واياكم


----------



## mlo5ia (8 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 أبريل 2012)

mlo5ia قال:


> جزاكم الله خير



وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (9 أبريل 2012)

واليكم الكود المصري والاوربي وملف التصميم






http://www.4shared.com/folder/rp0IHgDL/2012.html


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 أبريل 2012)

الاخ المهندس / محمد أبو مريم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اولا اشكرك على المجهود الكبير وعلى هذا الملف الرائع والذى يسهل الكثير من العمل والحسابات الانشائيه اللازمه فى حساب أحمال الزلازل بالطريقه الاستاتيكيه وكما يمكن استخدام نتائج

هذا الملف فى عمل التحليل الديناميكى أيضا ولكن فى المنتدى الان أكثر من ملف وبرنامج لحساب قوى القص القاعدى الاستاتيكيه باستخدام الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 وكل هذه الملفات

والبرامج تحسب هذه القوى وتوزيعها على الادوار المختلفه ولكن لاحظت اختلاف بين ملفك وبرامج المهندس القدير / السيد الشيخ والذى قام بتزيل برنامج ليعمل نفس الحسابات 

ولكن الاختلاف يكون فى قيم الresponse spectrum مع الزمن وبالتالى يختلف شكل المنحنى من ملفك عن المنحنى فى برنامج المهندس السيد الشيخ وكذلك سوف يؤثر ذلك فى قيم


ونتائج التحليل الديناميكى



أما بالنسبه لتساؤلاتك وتحفظاتك على الكود المصرى للاحمال فاليك هذايين الرابطيين والتى تم مناقشة الموضوع بهما 

الرابط الاول 

هل يمكن استخدام كودubc97 بديلا عن الكود المصرى فى أحمال الرياح والزلازل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=255306

والرابط الثانى هو ثوره على الكود المصرى للزلازل ونقابة المهندسين المصريه

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=ثوره+على+الكود+المصرى+للاحمال+ونقابة+المهندسين&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.arab-eng.org%2Fvb%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D313736&ei=ut-DT42qK83oOciV7NoI&usg=AFQjCNGKLUo3rJW4yCQChtyy-SNgh_22XQ

مره ثانيه أشكرك على مجهودك وارجو أن يكون هناك مزيد من التطور فى ملفك الخاص بالزلازل 

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## cekk1234 (10 أبريل 2012)

جميل


----------



## حمدي شققي (10 أبريل 2012)

:10:اين ملف الأكسل حتى نقوم بتحميله


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (10 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير بس اريد منك كيفية تسييف المبنى ضد الزلازل على الساب


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (10 أبريل 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / محمد أبو مريم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا

وبالنسبة للاختلاف فى قيم منحني الطيف, فستأكد منها, لمعرفة السبب , وأُفيدكم بالرد

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسه ريهام (11 أبريل 2012)

شكـــــــــــــــــرا جزيــــــــــــــــــــــــلا


----------



## ahmad_elhamrawy (11 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (11 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## بسام محمد منصور (11 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم فين الملف للتحميل وشكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (11 أبريل 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / محمد أبو مريم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...



Note: Sd (T)/g is not multiplied by g =9.81 m/sec2. you can enter the g value in the scale factor with R value in response spectrum case in (Etab & Sap2000). According Atkins manual , see response spectrum sheet
وهي نفس الطريقة التي يستخدمة الكود EC & UBC97













http://www.4shared.com/folder/rp0IHgDL/ECP201-2008_Earthquak_Lateral_.html


----------



## محمودشمس (11 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (11 أبريل 2012)

محمودشمس قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​



وجزاكم الله خيرا ونفعنا واياكم بما علمنا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (11 أبريل 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/folder/rp0IHgDL/ECP201-2008_Earthquak_Lateral_.html


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 أبريل 2012)

الاخ المهندس / محمد أبو مريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الموضوع ليس فى قيمة عجلة الجاذبيه بين ملفك وبرنامج المهندس السيد الشيخ فأنا اعرف أنك وحدات ملفك هى Kn.m أما وحدات برنامج المهندس السيد الشيخ هى Ton.m ولكن الاختلاف هو فى قيمة ال response spectrum مع الزمن للمنشأ الذى يتم دراسته والتى يتم استنتاجها من المعادلات الخاصه بresponse spectrum والموجوده بالكود وهى (8-11) & ( 8-12 ) & (8- 13) & (8-14) والتى يتم من خلالها رسم منحنى طيف الاستجابه المرن وهى العلاقه بين زمن المنشأ ( T ) وال response spectrum 
وتم عمل مثال لمبنى مكون من 10 أدوار موجود بالمنطقه الزلزاليه الثالثه Ag= 0.15g وارتفاع الدور = 3.00م ووزن الدور = 500.00طن = 5000.00كن والمبنى مكون من الخرسانه المسلحه (Ct=0.05) والمبنى يرتكز على تربه ذات اجهاد لايقل عن 1.50 كجم/سم2 (soil type= c)
فكانت النتائج متطابقه فى قيمة قوة القص القاعدى بين ملفك = 2194.1كن وبرنامج المهندس السيد الشيخ = 219.41 طن كما فى الصور المرفقه التاليه والخاصه بنتائج ملفك وشكل المنحنى أيضا 
http://www.qzal.net/01/2012-04/13342510661.jpg
http://www.qzal.net/01/2012-04/13342521731.jpg
http://www.qzal.net/01/2012-04/13342522251.jpg
ولكن لننظر الى قيمة وشكل النتائج برنامج المهندس السيد الشيخ وشكل المنحنى أيضا 
http://www.qzal.net/01/2012-04/13342524871.jpg
http://www.qzal.net/01/2012-04/13342525431.jpg
http://www.qzal.net/01/2012-04/13342525921.jpg
ولكن للنظر الى شكل المنحنى والذى يعتمد على ماتم استنتاجه من المعادلات من ملفك بعد ادخاله على برنامج الايتابس 
http://www.qzal.net/01/2012-04/13342527131.jpg
وهذا شكل المحنى للقيم التى تم استنتاجها من برنامج المهندس السيد الشيخ بعد ادخالها على برنامج الايتابس 
http://www.qzal.net/01/2012-04/13342528131.jpg
ومن خلال برنامج الايتابس سوف نجد أن النتائج تختلف من ملفك الى برنامج ونتائج المهندس السيد الشيخ وذلك عند عمل التحليل الديناميكى اعتمادا على العلاقه المستنتجه بين زمن المشأ وقيم ال response spectrum
ولذلك ارجو من اعادة دراسة النتائج ومعادلات الكود 
وكما توجد ملاحظات اخرى على الملف وهى :-
1- لابد من تحديد أن اقصى ارتفاع للمبنى لاستخدام هذا الملف وتطبيقه على هذا المنشأ هو 60.00 م كما ينص الكود
2- اقصى زمن للمنشأ يتم تطبيق عليه هذا الملف هو 4.00 ثوانى حتى لوتم استنتاج هذا الزمن بطريقة رايلى كما ينص الكود 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (14 أبريل 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس / محمد أبو مريم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الموضوع ليس فى قيمة عجلة الجاذبيه بين ملفك وبرنامج المهندس السيد الشيخ فأنا اعرف أنك وحدات ملفك هى Kn.m أما وحدات برنامج المهندس السيد الشيخ هى Ton.m ولكن الاختلاف هو فى قيمة ال response spectrum مع الزمن للمنشأ الذى يتم دراسته والتى يتم استنتاجها من المعادلات الخاصه بresponse spectrum والموجوده بالكود وهى (8-11) & ( 8-12 ) & (8- 13) & (8-14) والتى يتم من خلالها رسم منحنى طيف الاستجابه المرن وهى العلاقه بين زمن المنشأ ( T ) وال response spectrum
> وتم عمل مثال لمبنى مكون من 10 أدوار موجود بالمنطقه الزلزاليه الثالثه Ag= 0.15g وارتفاع الدور = 3.00م ووزن الدور = 500.00طن = 5000.00كن والمبنى مكون من الخرسانه المسلحه (Ct=0.05) والمبنى يرتكز على تربه ذات اجهاد لايقل عن 1.50 كجم/سم2 (soil type= c)
> ...




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة

وجزاك الله خيرا علي تلك الملاحظات, وسأقوم بأذن بمراجعة قيم منحني الطيف


----------



## galal980 (14 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## ابراهيم العشري (16 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 أبريل 2012)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا علي تلك الملاحظات, وسأقوم بأذن بمراجعة قيم منحني الطيف



م. أسامه نواره
تم تعديل منحني الطيف ورفع الملف المعدل , والآن القيم واحدة بين ملفي وملف م. السيد الشيخ

ECP201-2008 Earthquak Lateral Forces -protected-18-04-2012.xls

http://www.4shared.com/folder/rp0IHgDL/ECP201-2008_Earthquak_Lateral_.html


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 أبريل 2012)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> م. أسامه نواره
> تم تعديل منحني الطيف ورفع الملف المعدل , والآن القيم واحدة بين ملفي وملف م. السيد الشيخ
> 
> ECP201-2008 Earthquak Lateral Forces -protected-18-04-2012.xls
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود 
وبالفعل يتطابق المنحنيين بعد التعديل الاخير وبعد ادخال النتائج على برنامج الايتابس كما يلى 

ويتبقى موضوع تعديل قيمة (zeta/q=r) حيث r= response modefication factor لكى نستخدم المنحنى الثانى(type2) مباشرة فى برنامج الايتابس دون الحاجه الى برامج أو ملفات خارجيه عند تعريف الحمل الاستاتيكى للزلازل باستخدام ال eurocode2004 حيث أن استخدام هذا المنحنى مباشرة يعطى نتائج أقل من الكود المصرى بمايتراوح بمقدار 10 الى 12% 
ارجو الوصول أيضا الى هذا التعديل 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 أبريل 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود
> وبالفعل يتطابق المنحنيين بعد التعديل الاخير وبعد ادخال النتائج على برنامج الايتابس كما يلى
> مشاهدة المرفق 80014مشاهدة المرفق 80014
> ويتبقى موضوع تعديل قيمة (zeta/q=r) حيث r= response modefication factor لكى نستخدم المنحنى الثانى(type2) مباشرة فى برنامج الايتابس دون الحاجه الى برامج أو ملفات خارجيه عند تعريف الحمل الاستاتيكى للزلازل باستخدام ال eurocode2004 حيث أن استخدام هذا المنحنى مباشرة يعطى نتائج أقل من الكود المصرى بمايتراوح بمقدار 10 الى 12%
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا وأرجوا ايضاح الجزء الخاص بتعديل قيمة (zeta/q=r)


----------



## eng_zago (30 أبريل 2012)

gazaaaaaaaaaaak allah 5er


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 يونيو 2012)

النسخة الاخيرة من Earthquake Lateral Forces according Egyptian Code of loads ( ECP201-2008 ) excel sheet

http://www.mediafire.com/?k9cump2c7m9778x


----------



## waseemsamer (8 يوليو 2012)

thnx


----------



## CHARAF EDDIN (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*ربنا يبارك فيك ... جزيت خيرا.. وجعله ف ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## mnf (4 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاااااك الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 سبتمبر 2012)

وجزاكم الله خيرا , ونفعنا واياكم بما علمنا


----------



## Elbatal (19 نوفمبر 2012)

اين الرابط


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (2 ديسمبر 2012)

Elbatal قال:


> اين الرابط


اليك الرابط
ECP201-2008 Earthquake Lateral Forces -protected-09-06-2012.xls

وجزاكم الله خيرا

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ"


----------



## msoror (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (19 ديسمبر 2012)

msoror قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما



وجزاكم الله خيرا

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ"


----------



## ELKAISAR (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ramy safwat (19 ديسمبر 2012)

يا بشمهندس ممكن تقولي انزل الشيت مين علشان انا مش عارف انزله و متشكر


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ramy safwat قال:


> يا بشمهندس ممكن تقولي انزل الشيت مين علشان انا مش عارف انزله و متشكر



ECP201-2008 Earthquake Lateral Forces -protected-09-06-2012.xls


----------



## hawkar1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله‌ خيرا


----------



## علي سعد علي (3 يناير 2013)

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أسأل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الله العظيم أن يرزقنا وإياك الصحة وراحة البال والنفس المطمئنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللهم ارزقنا رضاك والجنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونسألك يا رحمن يا رحيم يا عفو يا غفور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] أن ترحم موتانا و موتى المسلمين شاهدنا و غائبنا ذكرنا وأنثانا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكل من كان له حق علينا . [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آمـــــــــين[/FONT]*​


----------



## محمود حسن راضي (4 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (5 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.zeky (5 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما


----------



## thehpk1 (20 يناير 2013)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 فبراير 2013)

وجزاكم الله خيرا

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ"


----------



## hishamrony (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## asmaa 2014 (14 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asmaa 2014 (14 مارس 2013)

رجاء اعادة تحميل الملف


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (2 أبريل 2013)

asmaa 2014 قال:


> رجاء اعادة تحميل الملف



أخر ملفات مع الباسورد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t359423.html#post2905828


----------



## محمد هانى ابراهيم (9 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (4 مايو 2013)

أخر ملفات مع الباسورد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t359423.html#post2905828

جزاكم الله خيرا
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود


----------



## محمد مبارك الوراقى (14 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## حمدي شققي (20 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ملف رائع


----------



## taher.medany (23 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (23 أكتوبر 2013)

new link
http://mohamedabushady.blogspot.com/2013/10/earthquake-lateral-forces-according.html


----------



## نودى رجب محمد (23 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (6 نوفمبر 2013)

وجزاكم الله خيرا
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود
http://mohamedabushady.blogspot.com


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (15 نوفمبر 2014)

Earthquake Lateral Forces according Egyptian Code of loads according to ( ECP201‐2008 ), Rev1.0















ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
"إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) "هود​


----------



## abu Habib (15 نوفمبر 2014)

وين الرابط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (16 نوفمبر 2014)

abu Habib قال:


> وين الرابط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​



بالمشاركة 65 كلك علي العنوان

علي العموم الرابط
http://mohamedabushady.blogspot.com/2013/10/earthquake-lateral-forces-according.html


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 فبراير 2015)

Earthquake Lateral Forces according Egyptian Code of loads according to ( ECP201‐2008 ), *Rev1.1*

http://mohamedabushady.blogspot.com/2013/10/earthquake-lateral-forces-according.html

http://www.mediafire.com/view/2gq3a...hquake_Lateral_Forces_2015-Feb-07_rev1.1.xlsx


----------



## علي امرلي (8 مايو 2015)

thank you very much


----------



## hishammahmoud (4 أغسطس 2015)

اين رابط التحميل الخاص بالملف


----------



## amr_adel (5 مارس 2016)

شكرا


----------



## amr_adel (5 مارس 2016)

شكر


----------



## mphamed riad adam (10 مايو 2016)

مشكوراااااااااا


----------



## mphamed riad adam (18 مايو 2016)

شكراا جزيلاااااااا


----------

